# Gay Pride in Philly



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah you are probably wondering why I am writing this well to tell you I am bisexual meaning I am attrated sexually to both men and women. I have dated men and women all my life. I also have special relationships with a female. Yeah I know some of you find the whole homosexual thing "disgusting" but I don't.

I appraise anyone who can be themselves without any fear. I just got back from a gender bender party were I did dress as a boy and was kissing girls for pure fun and having fun just being myself. I also kissed a few bi guys not sexually just for the hell of the party. Tommorow I will be attending the gay pride parade. ^^ It is something special for me to do. 

I just love it. I figured I write this down only because I am totally excited about it and happy that I can be apart of it.

I hugged a Drag Queen ^^ Not that I am surprised. I dated one actually a long time ago.... And this really hot Drag King hugged me and kissed me on the cheek. Yeah!

Oh gosh my mind is wild with thoughts right know.

lol

^^


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sexy!!!!!!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol.... ^^ It was... Expecially the guys as girls and the girls as guys. I dressed like a Tom Boy. ^^ lol... It was great.


----------



## Sharky (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm a lesbian. What do you think of my avatar? Its me! Can I see a picture of you? 
You sound cute. Its too bad that you live in Philly!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Awsome yeah I do actually... ^^ I wish I took them at the party... I do have a boyfriend however talking would be cool.  

Love your avatar... Your cute. ^^


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

This is kinda late, but I have nothing against homosexuality. My sister is a lesbian and I fully support her. I agree, I think people should be free to express themselves in anyway they see fit. I honestly couldn't care less what people do behind closed doors! More power to them! And besides, two guys going at it is HOT!!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Finally a girl who sees it my way! Yeah I talk to so many girls who hate the idea of two guys having sex but I love it! ^^


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

You spelled attracted wrong  I have nothing against homos but when they come on to me or do their thing in front of me then it's on. Lesbians I have no problem with making out or doing other naughty things in front of me, but guys... there is just something wrong about that. People will be themselves and that is a given but I would prefer to watch lesbians.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... I wonder who you would watch....


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Sharky can you come over here for a second Lilith needs a word.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Perv! lol


----------

